# No surge in winter storm areas bad for pax



## Emp9 (Apr 9, 2015)

Let me explain. Drivers aren't risking going out for crap uberx rate. Pax are pinging in areas and no to little surge. Uber wanted good press so suppressed surges. Well now pax are stranded. No x available yet no surge. This is bad for passengers. Drivers need hazard pay. What if stuck or need pay a tow. Ect.


----------



## Emp9 (Apr 9, 2015)




----------



## ABC123DEF (Jun 9, 2015)

I think current drivers are getting the word out to the their friends, acquaintances, amigos, homies, and others that this gig isn't what it once was and they aren't even referring. You are right. A car is one of the few assets that many of us own and we're not risking getting it wrecked for little to no additional compensation. The risk simply is not worth the reward...during extreme weather or otherwise. Big Fuber is always fumbling and bumbling and trying to fix something that isn't even broken. The passengers have gotten cheap rates for long enough and this is how the drivers are wising up and "striking" in a roundabout way by only driving when there is a better chance at fair compensation.


----------



## grams777 (Jun 13, 2014)

Just a PR stunt by Uber and Lyft. I think it's only required by law to cap in NYC. The terms disaster and emergency are used too much. It's not the same as a hurricane Katrina level event each time there's snow. It's dangerous road conditions. But it's not a disaster or emergency.

It's nowhere near worth the risk to drive under a cap in bad conditions. One accident and your driving days are likely over for several years. It's easier to get some surge during regular weather bar closing or events.


----------



## Emp9 (Apr 9, 2015)

ABC123DEF said:


> I think current drivers are getting the word out to the their friends, acquaintances, amigos, homies, and others that this gig isn't what it once was and they aren't even referring. You are right. A car is one of the few assets that many of us own and we're not risking getting it wrecked for little to no additional compensation. The risk simply is not worth the reward...during extreme weather or otherwise. Big Fuber is always fumbling and bumbling and trying to fix something that isn't even broken. The passengers have gotten cheap rates for long enough and this is how the drivers are wising up and "striking" in a roundabout way by only driving when there is a better chance at fair compensation.


Pax are taking cabs if they can at 2.50 a mile. They understand the hazard and will gladly pay for safe ride home. Uber is stupid and losing money. In some parts here they rather no uber than a surge. Makes no sense


----------



## ABC123DEF (Jun 9, 2015)

Plus the cab driver is OK if he wrecks or has a fender bender in his cab...haha!


----------



## fiyawalker (Nov 23, 2015)

I will not risk my car/safety/life for .70/mile! Soon drivers will realize that there is no Uber/Lyft without them. Don't like the terms? Don't drive! They will do what it takes to get you back. You cannot be replaced by "scab" labor.


----------



## grayspinner (Sep 8, 2015)

There is about 1/8" of ice coating everything around my house - I'm not driving anyone anywhere for any money on roads coated with ice


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

ABC123DEF said:


> Plus the cab driver is OK if he wrecks or has a fender bender in his cab...haha!


I would not be "OK" if I were involved in a collision in my cab. I would have to drive UberX until it was fixed or replaced. I carry full coverage on it, so it will be fixed or replaced and all that I pay is the deductible.


----------



## nickd8775 (Jul 12, 2015)

I am not driving for $2.50 a mile maximum. It's too dangerous. I don't want long rides. At $5 a mile, I'd consider it.


----------



## Fishin4fares (Oct 19, 2015)

Wtf? You can surge on New Years but risk your life for some bs 1.2* surge? And give 20% to the Red Cross? Something really has to happen here. I made 77$ since I started driving today at 3... So it's 3am and the roads are to messed up to drive my Malibu. Luckily I used to be a taxi driver here in Annapolis and held on to many of my regulars. I made 293 $ 75$ being credit card. I wasn't logged on for the full 12 hours probably more like 7 hours. 11 trips in heavy snow 77$ biggest surge I got was 2.0.


----------



## grams777 (Jun 13, 2014)

Looks great in the headlines for politicians. But in reality it may do more harm than good for supply and demand.

If I know there's a chance for a 6x, I might give it a try. If I know I'll be capped below market, forget it. The full risk isn't compensated. In which case a 3x in very bad conditions is not much different than driving for .50 per mile. One accident on your record and your basically through driving for Uber or Lyft. Maybe it's not even your fault.

Also maybe if the rate is high enough, I could even get a room close to where demand is for a day or two. All kinds of supply dynamics are suppressed by this interference. Much of the day and night in Nashville there have been no cars available in any service at 2.9x.

Also ongoing low rates have done a great job at weeding out the awd/4wd vehicles. Recent cuts to XL rates won't likely help much either.


----------



## Zeppelin77 (Nov 10, 2015)

In Pittsburgh the cap seems to be set at 2.4x. Good luck getting a driver to go up and down these hills for less than $8 guaranteed. Earlier in the week downtown surged at a 4.9x when we got half an inch of snow so I was hoping to see similar surges last night.


----------



## CHVY9900 (Nov 13, 2015)

Emp9 said:


> Let me explain. Drivers aren't risking going out for crap uberx rate. Pax are pinging in areas and no to little surge. Uber wanted good press so suppressed surges. Well now pax are stranded. No x available yet no surge. This is bad for passengers. Drivers need hazard pay. What if stuck or need pay a tow. Ect.


I turned on my APP to see if I would get pings, I got 3 back to back all were 20 plus minutes away, do these people think that drivers are going to get them for a trip of $1.00 a mile. They better stay home and have some hot cocoa


----------



## CHVY9900 (Nov 13, 2015)

Fishin4fares said:


> Wtf? You can surge on New Years but risk your life for some bs 1.2* surge? And give 20% to the Red Cross? Something really has to happen here. I made 77$ since I started driving today at 3... So it's 3am and the roads are to messed up to drive my Malibu. Luckily I used to be a taxi driver here in Annapolis and held on to many of my regulars. I made 293 $ 75$ being credit card. I wasn't logged on for the full 12 hours probably more like 7 hours. 11 trips in heavy snow 77$ biggest surge I got was 2.0.


Did anyone give you a TIP for you driving in all of this snow?


----------



## Emp9 (Apr 9, 2015)

CHVY9900 said:


> I turned on my APP to see if I would get pings, I got 3 back to back all were 20 plus minutes away, do these people think that drivers are going to get them for a trip of $1.00 a mile. They better stay home and have some hot cocoa


True but that's ubers fault. Should be blanket surges and cap higher for hazard


----------



## nutzareus (Oct 28, 2014)

At least allow the meter to run from the moment the trip is accepted with customer consent. Nobody will drive for free for 20 minutes to come get you so you can go 3 blocks to 7-Eleven and back home for $2.40 no surge.


----------



## grams777 (Jun 13, 2014)

Sunday just after midnight in Nashville, all five classes of service have no cars. Now, if only drivers would stop driving for the regular low rates every day in the same way, we'd be getting somewhere.


----------



## Zeppelin77 (Nov 10, 2015)

Cap is still in effect here even though 95% of roads are nothing but slush or clear. Ends up hurting riders because there's no way way I'm picking a non-surge ride 10 minutes away where everywhere else is at 2.4x. 

Today I declined a 1.5X that was about 10 minutes away then 30 seconds later got a ping for a 2.4x that was a third of the distance away. It was nice to be rewarded for doing the right thing from a business standpoint.


----------



## Nitedriver (Jun 19, 2014)

https://uberpeople.net/threads/ok-t...ly-but-cap-at-1-9-in-a-freakin-blizard.56810/

https://uberpeople.net/threads/major-snowstorm-could-strike-area-this-weekend.55942/


----------



## fiyawalker (Nov 23, 2015)

If I could get off my street and out of the neighborhood, I might consider some of those surge dollars.


----------



## MikesUber (Oct 23, 2015)

Zeppelin77 said:


> In Pittsburgh the cap seems to be set at 2.4x. Good luck getting a driver to go up and down these hills for less than $8 guaranteed. Earlier in the week downtown surged at a 4.9x when we got half an inch of snow so I was hoping to see similar surges last night.


 Yep capped at 2.4x for Friday and Saturday. Now Friday... heckk no I wasn't out driving lol my 2010 Dodge Caliber is sitting pretty at 82k miles. New snow tires still didn't justify driving Friday. I did run to Giant Eagle on Centre to make it a Redbox and pizza kinda night and _wow _were the streets insanity, and that was simply driving on Fifth and Centre.

Saturday on the other hand was wonderful, streets were still a bit snowy but nothing I couldn't manage. Drove 10PM-3AM and every single ride was surge all night, net $150.00.


----------



## MikesUber (Oct 23, 2015)

Zeppelin77 said:


> Cap is still in effect here even though 95% of roads are nothing but slush or clear. Ends up hurting riders because there's no way way I'm picking a non-surge ride 10 minutes away where everywhere else is at 2.4x.
> 
> Today I declined a 1.5X that was about 10 minutes away then 30 seconds later got a ping for a 2.4x that was a third of the distance away. It was nice to be rewarded for doing the right thing from a business standpoint.


 Aw yeah Zeppelin! This weekend was bomb for those that could safely drive.


----------



## Zeppelin77 (Nov 10, 2015)

Amen Mike. Friday was kind of a bust for me but I did $47 in a little over 2 hours on Sunday morning after dropping my gf off at work in Shadyside.


----------



## Fishin4fares (Oct 19, 2015)

CHVY9900 said:


> Did anyone give you a TIP for you driving in all of this snow?


One 5$ and a lady asked me for change for a 5$ bill... I said nope keep it. Uber customers suck. I really didn't even get one thank you haha.


----------



## Jam Val (May 14, 2015)

Saw it top out at 2.9 in Charlotte. We had snow, ice, and more snow. Didn't pickup outside a surge zone (duh) and no one tipped me.


----------

